# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  نظم وقتك وكن ناجح بحياتك مع إدارة الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نظم وقتك وكن ناجح بحياتك مع إدارة الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى



InFo
 
  كتاب إدارة الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى فإذا كنت تريد ان تنظم وقتك ولا تريده ان يضيع منك فكما تعرفون ان الوقت من ذهب وتريد صنع مستقبل رائع بنجاح وتحتاج المبادئ والاساليب اللازمة لذلك فإليك هذا الكتاب الرائع إدارة الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى رحمة الله عليه فقد قدم الدكتور إبراهيم الفقى العديد والعديد من الكتب والاساليب والمحاضرات فى التنمية البشرية كما انه مؤسس علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وكى لا اطيل عليكم فهذا الكتاب به جميع الارشادات والاساليب اللازمة لتحترف إدارة الوقت ولكى لا تضيع وقتك فالانسان الغير منظم عند عمله لاشياء كثيرة او قليلة فى يومه يقوم بتأجيل بعضها لليوم التالى بسبب الوقت الضائع فى عمل الاشياء التى قد قام بها وعن معاذ ابن جبل رضى الله عنه قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لن تزولا قدما عبد حتى يسأل عن اربع خصال : عن عمره فيما افناه وعن شبابه فيما ابلاه وعن ماله من اين اكتسبه وفيما انفقه وعن علمه ماذا فعل به" صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن كثير من الناس لا يعرف حقيقة قدراته اللامحدودة التي وهبها الله عز وجل له : فيضيع وقته ، بل حياته ونفسه ، رخيصة إن بداخل كل فرد من البشر كنزا من القدرات التي وضعها الله عز وجل بداخلنا .

  Screen

  
 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
   ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/q010lp8es5ls

*

----------

